

CERN's Particle Accelerator To Launch, Complete With Requiste Doomsday Theories - socalsamba
http://howtosplitanatom.com/news/particle-accelerator-complete-with-doomsday-theorists/

======
brentr
It is worries like these that emphasize the need for better education in the
physical sciences.

------
smoody
of course they're going to say it won't destroy the world because if it does,
it's like a "get out of jail free" card. they can't be held accountable, so
there is no downside! :-)

